# ISO Columbia "Good Buddy"



## farkasthegoalie (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm looking for a Columbia "Good Buddy" bike- Had one as my childhood bicycle, didn't take care of it, regret chucking it in the dumpster. any leads would help. Thanks!
*picture for reference- not mine, found on internet.


----------



## AdamXY (Sep 12, 2020)

I have a Good Buddy if you are interested!  I was doing some research on the bike and I came across your post so I registered for the site. Let me know if you are interested.







farkasthegoalie said:


> I'm looking for a Columbia "Good Buddy" bike- Had one as my childhood bicycle, didn't take care of it, regret chucking it in the dumpster. any leads would help. Thanks!
> *picture for reference- not mine, found on internet.
> 
> View attachment 1065029


----------



## kemmer (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm looking for one of these bikes, or even the chain guard and/or seat.


----------

